# Charcoal~



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

i know this isnt betta art but its art none the less!! DX im just proud of it kay?

I drew my Isis in charcoal today and its the first sketch of her I've ever done.... and i actually did this in a sketch book (i decided time for messy art instead of pixels and i think i found my new favorite medium~)









So what do you guys think? i know i feel bad for posting it in betta art!!!! D'= forgive me?


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That's awesome ~!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

thank you. ^w^


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool! I would hang it in my room.


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> Cool! I would hang it in my room.


i would totally send you a print ^^


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

Is the snake you drew the same snake as your avatar? it looks really good btw!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

bettablue said:


> Is the snake you drew the same snake as your avatar? it looks really good btw!


yes. it is ^^


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, it's really cool! I love all the shading done.
I can barely draw stick figures.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wow...I wish I had your talent!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> Wow, it's really cool! I love all the shading done.
> I can barely draw stick figures.


awwwwww >w< its okay~ just keep trying!(thats what i did)



MrVampire181 said:


> Wow...I wish I had your talent!


Thanks Mr.Vampire sir. 
=D


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

What a beautiful drawing!! I love charcoal, it's probably my favorite medium  And I love your snake


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow! That is amazing!!  Great job!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

nochoramet said:


> What a beautiful drawing!! I love charcoal, it's probably my favorite medium  And I love your snake


Thanks. and thank you <3



TaylorW said:


> Wow! That is amazing!!  Great job!


thanks! =3


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

That's a gorgeous charcoal drawing. And a gorgeous snake too. Wow! Charcoal's pretty tricky to use, and that looks awesome. Nice work!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

thank you so much


----------

